# Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov (born 29 june 1940)



## TxllxT

"Russia's greatest living composer", "deep, ultimately spiritual, brilliantly crafted", "Mahler, Honegger, Messiaen"...


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Red Terror

Perhaps Russia's greatest living composer. No one in TC has any interest in his music-their loss.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ You were wrong back then, Red. I have seen a few references to his music here over the years and have a fair bit of interest myself, including a couple of his CDs. I have no idea if he is Russia's greatest living composer but he writes attractive and appealing music.


----------

